# BYU vs Arizona in the Las Vegas Bowl



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Well Arizona is a lot better then they were when we played them a couple of years ago. This could be intersting!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That does appear to be the case; a little dissapointing to play them again, not as if we own them or anything, but to barely get 6 W's in the Pac 1 this year is somewhat laughable IMHO. I am just having a hard time getting too excited after so much hope for the team until about 5 weeks ago   Hopefully, this game will give Hall a chance for redemption. AU did have really good CB's last year...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone really believe that this Cougar defense can defend against the spread offense? Arizona is one of the top offensive teams in the country. I'm glad they can't defend. It'll be a shootout in Las Vegas and probably an enjoyable game to watch. Is Max the type to wilt after his performance against Utah? That's what I'm interested to find out.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Does anyone really believe that this Cougar defense can defend against the spread offense? Arizona is one of the top offensive teams in the country. I'm glad they can't defend. It'll be a shootout in Las Vegas and probably an enjoyable game to watch. Is Max the type to wilt after his performance against Utah? That's what I'm interested to find out.


Agreed.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Arizona played very well against Arizona State. If they play that well....well, BYU better bring the A+ game or it will be a looooong night.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It'll be a blow out game. Cougs will overwelm AZ. Crappy game. And the Cougs get what they deserve - a bowl against a crappy team. But the over all deal on the game is, who really cares? win? lose? tie? Its a chance to watch the "just doesn't matter bowl" that is repeated every December for about 60 teams from across the country. More than anything else, the BCS system has rendered all but 5 bowl games completely meaningless. The Vegas bowl will do nothing to improve/worsen what BYU is, does, recruiting, anything. It is about as meaningful as the game against Northern Iowa. 

But hey. I'll have a game party, cook lots of great food, have friends over, and put on my gear one more time and enjoy the evening. 

And as an aside - Utah Ute fans threw crap at BYU all year over the Quest for Perfection. Well enough. They fell short in the quest and it made good humor. However, anyone think the Ute Fans are a little premature in all the "Undefeated" gear in the stores right now? I'd like to buy a few and send them to the Tide to see thier thoughts on the issue. I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think they mean undefeated in the regular season. But, I catch your drift. Ute fans are weird to say the least. They get ranked teams on the ropes and then chant overrated at them... why not just claim you beat a ranked team? Plus Utes claim a wining season when they lose every game but beat BYU. Weird fans. I'm sure they will be cheering on Arizona. Heaven forbid that BYU win a bowl game and they lose theirs. Of course, they'll just belittle the Las Vegas Bowl every year BYU is in it until the tables are turned and they are in it...then they'll claim it as another great bowl win for their program. Weird fans.

Here's your sign.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I think they mean undefeated in the regular season. But, I catch your drift. Ute fans are weird to say the least. They get ranked teams on the ropes and then chant overrated at them... why not just claim you beat a ranked team? Plus Utes claim a wining season when they lose every game but beat BYU. Weird fans. I'm sure they will be cheering on Arizona. Heaven forbid that BYU win a bowl game and they lose theirs. Of course, they'll just belittle the Las Vegas Bowl every year BYU is in it until the tables are turned and they are in it...then they'll claim it as another great bowl win for their program. Weird fans.
> 
> Here's your sign.


Seems like every other university's fans in the country. Wierd post


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It is likely that BYU will win and Utah will lose this year. I hope all the MWC teams win and win big it would be great for the confernce.


----------

